# Grassy Sound



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished grassy sound yesterday from high tide about 4:45 pm to about 8pm. Lots of seas bass, porgies, dog fish and blue fish. As soon as your line hit the water they were munchin. I was targeting striper using clam, and mullet but the squid and mackerel seemed to produce very well.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Grassy Sound?*

Where is Grassy Sound? Did you catch the seabass from land? They are one of the best tasting fish I ever had. Thats what i need to do is find a place i can catch em from shore. Are there any other places you know of where they are caught from shore? Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*The olf half bridge.....*

Listed under the FAQ where to fish. North wildwood by dads place marina.


----------

